

Music in Pubs: Introspections on what annoys customers. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://johnlawrenceaspden.blogspot.com/2009/06/music-in-pubs.html

======
pbhjpbhj
Background music makes [certain] people less edgy, they relax, silence makes
people nervous and feel confronted to engage in conversation. People talk more
if there is music on than if there isn't. Music, as you mentioned, affects
mood.

 _And in fact music in supermarkets annoys me too. Over a certain level I find
it impossible to concentrate well enough to remember what I set out to buy. Or
to remember that if I want Yorkshire puddings I'll need flour and eggs and
salt._

Ha. They've done their research!

We no longer play music/radio at our pottery studio except at private parties
as PRS said that's allowed without a license. I tried some CC music but found
it was poorer than mainstream and couldn't find enough good stuff. I like the
quiet but it does inhibit people.

Personally I grew up with ready access to peace and quiet and I miss it
terribly now I live in a city.

------
IsaacL
A personal peeve is pubs that play music so loud that it becomes difficult to
speak. It's not a nightclub - why go to the pub if it's impossible to hold a
conversation?

------
pobrien
This is a question of economics. When patrons are discouraged from
conversation they are more apt to spend more time drinking and more money at
the bar.

[http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/news/20080718/loud-bar-
mus...](http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/news/20080718/loud-bar-music-makes-
you-drink-more)

